# Best Canister filter for Canister Newbie



## TotalGuerra (Feb 23, 2014)

Ehiem if you can find them. I like the fluval 406 for a 55gal. Marineland canisters are a pain to clean. Ideally if you have room for a sump go with that.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would suggest an Eheim 2215 or 2217.


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

+1 on the 2217


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a fluval on 55g, eheim Ecco on 29g, eheim 2217 on an 8.7g you honestly can't go wrong with either brand. My 2217 requires more frequent cleaning of the sponges to keep flow up. I have not touched the sponges in the fluval for 6 moths if not longer. Flow is like brand new still. Fluval gives you compartments for more custom set ups. I run bio media in all 4 slots. You can bag the media in eheim filters but it's not nearly as convenient as the fluval design. Both run quiet and are easy to prime. fluval equipment is black, so it hides better in the tank. If you are planted well enough the eheim green blends well. The input on the fluval has a check ball in it. Preventing your inhabitants or plants from getting sucked in. A feature that would be a nice enhancement on the eheims. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

What about The SunSun or AquaTop Canister Filters


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

I highly recommend sunsun. Everyone is all Ehiem this and that but they are top end. You don't need a Bugatti you need a ford focus. I
Own and have owned multiple brands and yes ehiem is amazing but it's all extra bells and whistles. I own several sunsun's and let me tell you for the price you can't beat it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If you have to run AC much of the year, there is another point that lots don't think about. When you use a filter, much of the heat from the motor goes into the water. In my area, I do not want to run a 56 watt heater under the tank 24/7 when I can run an Ehiem at 17 watts! I have to cool the tank and then cool the house so that makes running a cheap filter very expensive in the long run as well as a real pain!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

T Jager said:


> +1 on the 2217


+2





(dratted 3 character minimum... lol)


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Get the Eheim 2217. Currently, I use a Fluval cannister filter, but I know Eheim is really reliable and efficient.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Are sunsuns or Aquatops hard to service? Did you know the National Geographic Canister filter is the Eheim Ecco but in black? I could get that one, but I hear corralling the filter media in that filter because it has no basket.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I don't think the SunSun/Aquatops are hard to clean, but it can be hard finding replacement parts. I prefer Eheims, but especially if you can find one used for a bargain, but the SunSuns are a good deal for the price. They are a little more fragile than the Eheims.

I really like the Cobalt E X T canisters better than either the SunSuns or the Eheims. They cost about $100, although I saw one on Aqubid for $80 last week.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Forgot to say that the Cobalt filter is the easiest to service and very customizable.


----------



## Behike (May 27, 2014)

What's everyone's thoughts or experiences with Hydor's canister filters? I plan on getting a 55gal with a hydor canister filter shortly. 


Behike


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

2217. 

Re: Eheim being top end -- I think if I had to set down and do the numbers, Eheim classics have probably been the cheapest filters I've ever owned, over the long haul; I've had them run literally decades without replacing a part, and I can't say that about any other filter I've ever had.


----------



## david meyers (Jul 15, 2011)

Behike said:


> What's everyone's thoughts or experiences with Hydor's canister filters? I plan on getting a 55gal with a hydor canister filter shortly.
> 
> 
> Behike


I wouldn't go with Hydor since I find their heaters to be garbage. Why would their filters be any different?


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

I've never had anything but Eheims for external filters. Not because of any "bells and whistles", but because of sheer quality and dependability. My oldest one, a 2222, is going on 20 years old and still runs, quiet as you like.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The Eheim Ecco 2236 might be an option. IMO, the Ecco's are much quicker and easier to service than the Eheim Classics due to simpler connections, media baskets, and the priming feature that the Eheim Classics lack.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys!! 
I made a decision Petsmart is having their Friend and Family sale 5-8th of June. If you have a coupon its 15% off your total purchase. I got a Fluval 306 for 144.00 Bucks out the door with tax. 
Though I would have loved a Eheim, I went with the fluval for 2 reasons. Price and the ability to get parts/Media locally if the thing breaks.
I Almost got the National Geo CF 80, (its the Eheim Ecco) I just read that the parts tend to break and it instructions hard to understand. 


IF YOU WANT TO GET THE SAME DEAL AND YOU DON'T HAVE A COUPON USE CODE JUNE14FF, to get 15% off . Free ship over $49


----------



## ErikV (May 26, 2014)

I would second the AquaTop canister filters. I have the AquaTop DF200 on my 20g long. It is my very first canister filter. Waters is clean, it is easy to maintain, and silent. 

They are very inexpensive, so if it turns out you hate canister filters for some reason and want to switch back to other filtration types, not too much of your money is flushed down the drain. That was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Could have gotten a sunsun which is as good but only costs 50-80 dollars.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Now that I got the darn thing, Where does everyone have their intake and out puts? Do you put them on opposite ends? The same side just a couple inches a part?


----------



## terran2k (Feb 24, 2009)

I have them on the same side, intake at the bottom, out put at the top.
I have a hydor water pump on the opposite side to help move the water around in a big circle.
but that's just me, others have their own preference.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, how high off the substrate would you put the intake? This is a cory tank so I am going to have sand and I am worried about them burning the motor with them throwing sand. I am using Estes Aquarium sand in black, it is supposed to be like pool filter sand. But I don't have it yet, so don't know how fine it is. Any ideas?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You may have a big advantage with the canister that you had not thought about. Fish throwing sand into the intake is not nearly the hazard that you find with HOB!!!
The water in HOB goes through the motor and then the media, leaving easy for sand to get to the impeller and shaft where they tear it up. In canisters the water goes through the media first so very little chance of sand working it's way all the way to the top where the impeller sets. 

How high off the floor? Just close enough to get the grung but not actually sucking the sand, etc.? For location, I like to have the water coming back going along the back wall so that it moves there and then along the front back to the intake. Different tanks and décor require different setting , though.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is how I have my 55g set up now, fish love the flow from the fluval and the power head keeps the detritus from gathering along the back side.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

ItalianStallion88 (YOUR TANK IS AWESOME AND BEAUTIFUL) Did you cut your intake pipe? Mine seems to reach all the way to the bottom and I am worried about sand in my filter. 
That is how I think I will put mine, Thank you for the picture! 
This being my first time canister I have been googling videos on how to put the darn thing together.
I don't have a powerhead, do you think that might be a problem? 
I plan in still doing my weekly 50% with a water changer.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

55s are a tricky pig. Since the tank is shallow, facing the front with the outlet doesn't move much water. I bought the hydro 425, its to powerful to point directly across the back of the tank. All my plants were sideways, so I placed it towards the rear glass and upwards. Go with the 240, it will work better. That being said, it's going to take awhile to figure placement out. My best advice, on a 55g, place the outlet on one end toward the front glass, and the inlet on the same end only on the back glass. Put the 240 at the other end pointing at the inlet. Use the fluval to create your current for the fish. Mine like stream speed so I crank It up, but it's pointing upwards so it's a gently flow at the substrate. Water speeds for all! The inlet has a suction cup system, I just pulled up on the plastic tube enclosure and it stayed. So it's adjustable. Cut you tube way longer than you think you need until you get it sorted out. Watch your fish and plants. They will be your best tell. If lower end of stems start melting, move the 240 and outlet around, feed your fish and watch what the food does. Repeat after each feeding until you feel content. What's your stock?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's no one "right" way to set up the intake and flowbar. Just watch where food goes when you feed and adjust accordingly. The goal is to try and suck in debris before it hits the bottom and eliminate any dead spots in the tank where debris might accumulate. With different hardscapes and softscapes altering flow in different ways in every tank (and even the same tank as plants grow, are rearranged, etc), you may need to make filter adjustments accordingly.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

My stock will be a flock of Neon Tetras about 12, then 2 pairs (2 males and 2 females) Long fin Glolight tetras, and 30ish Panda cories + 6 Sterbais that had to come to the party too! 
Estes sand bottom, with a layer of Activ-flora. 
I think it maybe more cories, but they are so tiny and If I need to I'll spread them around the other tanks. 2 29 and a 20 L I am getting this weekend  

Do you think I am over stocked?


Don't shoot me, but I plan on VERY sparsely planted to leave as much room as possible for the cories to swim, like maybe just some Vals, and few crypts. Maybe 25 plants total, and perhaps some driftwood? 

I will ask and see if anyone has a spare Powerhead they will sell me or trade for. Cories like current don't they?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I Have

4 bolivian rams
3 cherry barbs
10 gold barbs
6 rummy nose
6 emerald cories
5 black neon
5 orange neon tetra
8-12 green/blue neon tetra
1 orange cream molly
1 zebra fin
Gaggle of otos
Albus the 8 year albino pleco

Its a stunning mix of colors swimming in lines around the tank. peaceful community tank I call greendale.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh. Then never mind I am not over stocked, I have 6 sterbais in my 29 gallon and they are climbing the walls trying to swim around. I think some nookie might be going on.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Keep up on the water changes


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I do, everybody get 50% or more weekly, sometimes twice weekly if I forget or work sch is funky.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your help! 

I was scared because of having to cut the hose on the canister. Measure twice cut once type deal. I thought It was once its cut your stuck.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm with the Eheim group, but would recommend the Pro 3 or the Ecco Pro - I have both and both are ridiculously easy to clean. Takes like 10 minutes to service, compared to 30+ with the magnum 350 I run in tandem with the Pro 3 e. Good luck!


----------



## Chondrobob (May 26, 2014)

I had a ehiem 2017 for 20 years maybe replaced 2 gaskets... I have fluval 306 on a planted densely populated 46g for 4 years no problems. IMO Hagen has evolved into a user friendly filter. I just recently bought a fx6 for my 1501/2 cylinder planted.. No issues..


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Not to Jack a thread but what would canister would you recommend for a 20 gallon high? It would be my first canister ever I'm a complete newb to them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

TECKSPEED said:


> Not to Jack a thread but what would canister would you recommend for a 20 gallon high? It would be my first canister ever I'm a complete newb to them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I would recommend a Eheim 2215 or Ecco 2234.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool Thank you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

TECKSPEED said:


> Not to Jack a thread but what would canister would you recommend for a 20 gallon high? It would be my first canister ever I'm a complete newb to them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Eheim 2215 from kensfish.com


----------



## chan011 (Apr 6, 2014)

great thread. currently have a Aquaclear 50 in a 29 gal and i think its time to go cannister.

problem im having is there are guppy fry that occasionally get sucked up into the filter and i find them swimming in the filter. i put an old net covering the intake which has helped some but it gets clogged which reduces flow. would i run into the same issue with an Eheim Ecco?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep. Stick a sponge or SS prefilter over it, though- problem fixed.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yep. Stick a sponge or SS prefilter over it, though- problem fixed.



+1 I got a Stainless steel filter cover from Han. Its great. I have shrimp in that tank and no babies have been sucked up. I also have one on my Fluval canister filter.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for 2217

I have 2 on my 75 and they are $$$$$$
The classic design is unbeatable IMO. no gimmicks and it will work silently no matter what.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

With all the new Chinese filters hitting the market at low prices, I remember the old adage- "pay me now or pay me later". Go with the time tested Eheim!


----------

